# Bitte um Hilfe für eine Grafik - Navi-Leiste auf meiner HP



## oli-haas (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe Threads wie dieser sind hier OK und werden nicht direkt geschlossen/gelöscht.

Habe mir mit einer Anleitung von eurer Seite schon einen Banner im Chrom Look erstellt, der ist echt schlön geworden wie ich meine.

Nun brauche ich für meine private Homepage aber noch eine schöne Grafik die "hinter" den Links liegen soll.

Derzeit ist die grafik einfach nur in einem Grauton, was aber ziemlich "nackt" aussieht.

Die Maße der Grafik müssen 750 x 45 sein.

Wenn ihr da eine idee habt, was zu dem Design meiner Page passt und mir da was machen könntet oder eine Idee aufschreibt und bitte mit Tutorial dazu, denn ohne kann ich das absolut nicht, dann wäre das echt Klasse!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der Link zu meiner Page: http://www.olihaas.com


Vielen Dank im Voraus


ciao Oli


----------



## zirag (4. Mai 2005)

Dieser Thread gehört in die "Creative Lounge" 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Ceasefire (6. Mai 2005)

oli-haas hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hoffe Threads wie dieser sind hier OK und werden nicht direkt geschlossen/gelöscht.
> 
> ...



Hui, auch ein Telekomiker! Deine Homepage ist recht interessant. Da fallen mir doch einige Parallelen zu meiner Ausbildung auf, ich sage nur Ver.di Seminar 

Ich werde gleich mal was machen, melde mich dann bei dir!


----------



## oli-haas (6. Mai 2005)

Hehe Telekom  Einfach cool da! 

PS: Hab die Maße der Leiste oben nun  aber geändert, und unten eine in der gleichen größe gemacht. Schau es dir doch einfach mal an: http://www.olihaas.com vielleicht fällt dir da was schönes ein? Wie gesagt Designen ist nicht mein Fall.


----------

